# Avalon astoria pellet stove parts ?



## coobie (Dec 28, 2010)

Anyone know of a good on line website to buy parts(stove gaskets) for my avalon astoria pellet stove?Thanks,coobie


----------



## imacman (Dec 28, 2010)

Coobie,  which gasket(s) are you looking for? 

If it's the round combustion blower one, just measure the OD of it, plus # of bolt holes, and call Eric at Kinsman stoves (330-448-0300).  Those gaskets are all about the same on 90% of the stoves out there, and I think there are only 2 basic sizes.

Eric will match them up for you...good prices and shipping for forum members.

Otherwise, you're stuck with Travis Ind. dealer....they are the only ones that have "factory" parts.


----------



## Don2222 (Dec 28, 2010)

Hello Coobie

Avalon only supplies their stove parts to the stove dealers authorized to carry their stoves.

So in my case, I buy a generic part if there is little difference in quality because the price is usually cheaper!

Example

When I did the yearly cleaning, once I learned that the combustion blower uses a standard 7 inch round gasket, a generic gasket is $9 opposed to the dealer part of $20.
https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/60251/

So look for a good part and also know that the wattage of the ignitor elemets was changed for newer stoves.

The old 250 watt Travis Ignitors were changed for large steel stoves to newer lower 200 watt ignitors the end of September 2009

Here is a good web site for Avalon Astoria Ignitors.
http://rockymountainstove.com/avalonlargepelletstoveignitor.aspx

Here is an Avalon Convection Blower but may not be OEM
http://www.spaplaceinc.com/proddetail.php?prod=TRP98900755

Hope this helps


----------



## coobie (Dec 28, 2010)

Yes sir,the round convection blower gasket.I just bought 2 at my Avalon dealer today $40 bucks and he is about 50 miles from my house.I fully believe in supporting my dealer also but was looking at buying  1 or 2 extra gaskets off the net to have around.Thanks,coobie.


----------



## coobie (Dec 28, 2010)

Don2222 said:
			
		

> Hello Coobie
> 
> Avalon only supplies their stove parts to the stove dealers authorized to carry their stoves.
> 
> ...


Great write up on the blower and fan.I see that my stove only has 1 yellow oil plug on top.How did you remove the fan?Any detailed pics?Thanks,coobie


----------



## coobie (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks to all who responded.I did find BOTH yellow plugs for the oil(old eyes).I going to give stove a good cleaning later today.coobie


----------



## Don2222 (Dec 29, 2010)

Hello

FYI - More info on Travis Policy for Avalon Pellet Stove Parts.

From
http://www.hearthtools.com/parts/900_ps_1990_97.htm

Travis Ind. (the manufacture of Lopi, Avalon and FPX) policy is their DEALERS can NOT sell parts ONLINE
to customers out of their service area. If Travis catches a dealer selling parts on-line they will threaten them with taking their dealership away of all Travis brands they sell. THIS HAPPENED TO US.
If you dont have a local dealer that sells parts then you are out of luck.

Feel free to send them and email and let them know this is B.S


----------



## Don2222 (Dec 29, 2010)

Hello Coobie

Yearly Cleaning Tips for your Avalon Astoria. See these threads with Pics.

The Convection Fan (Blower) can be removed by loosening the back 2 screws and removing the front 2 screws closest to the side door.
Then the Convection Blower can slide out with no gasket involved.

Wood Pellet Stove Yearly Cleaning - Convection Blower
https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/60351/

Wood Pellet Stove Yearly Cleaning - Exhaust Blower
https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/60251/

Hope this helps.


----------



## Don2222 (Dec 29, 2010)

Hello

Here is a great web site for Avalon Parts.

They are generic parts but made for pellet stoves and also show the Avalon Part Number.

http://www.stove-parts-unlimited.com/Travis_Industries_Pellet_Stove_Parts_s/55.htm


Example:

IMACMAN is correct. There are basically 2 sizes for Combustion Blowers - Small 6" or Large 7"

So for the Avalon Astoria Large Size Stove, the Combustion Blower is the Large blower
http://www.stove-parts-unlimited.com/Combustion_Motor_No_Housing_Large_p/10-1111.htm

To verify this will fit see the Travis Part # in the above link = Travis #93005535

This 7" Combustion Blower will fit:
    * Yankee FS & Insert
    * Avalon Newport FS & Insert

You can also measure the gasket on your Avalon combustion blower as a final check.

Here is the 7" Gasket for $12 but if you shop around you can get it for as low as $9
http://www.stove-parts-unlimited.com/Whitfield_Exhaust_Motor_Gasket_Large_p/814005016.htm


Avalon Astoria Auger Motor
http://www.stove-parts-unlimited.com/Merkle_Korff_1_RPM_Auger_Motor_p/12-1010.htm

Avalon Astoria Convection Blower
http://rockymountainstove.com/avalonastoriaconvectionfan.aspx


----------



## coobie (Dec 30, 2010)

Thanks for the pics and write up.I cleaned & vacumed the exhaust blower motor & brushed out my stove pipe today and it looked pretty good after 2 tons of uncle jeds pellets.I will clean the combustion motor after 1 more ton of pellets.Thanks again for everyones help.coobie


----------



## pyro68 (Jan 1, 2011)

if all you're looking for is gaskets, most auto parts stores sell the material in sheets, can get a sheet and cut out what you need.


----------



## pyro68 (Jan 1, 2011)

if all you're looking for is gaskets, most auto parts stores sell the material in sheets, can get a sheet and cut out what you need.


----------



## Don2222 (May 30, 2011)

Hello

Check out this new thread on Avalon Astoria Blower Gasket Sale and info on Door Gasket
https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/75522/


----------



## Don2222 (Oct 17, 2011)

Hello

Interesting List of Replacement Parts that may be needed.
TSM # 1817

SUGGESTED REPLACEMENT PARTS FOR PELLET BURNING UNITS
250-00526 Auger Motor
250-00538 Blower- Large Exhaust
250-00527 Blower- Small Exhaust
250-00588 Blower- Large Convection
250-00532 Blower- Small Convection
250-00011 Control Board
250-00012 Control Board Plug
99300164 Draft Flow Tube
93-0695 Fuse â€“ 5 amp (pack of 5)
93005019 Fuse â€“ 6 amp (pack of 5)
250-00362 Gasket â€“ exhaust cleanout (Astoria only)
250-00228 Gasket â€“ exhaust cleanout (all units except Astoria)
100-03231 Gasket â€“ Large exhaust blower motor, 7â€ diameter
99300135 Gasket â€“ Small exhaust blower motor, 5 Â¾â€ diameter
250-00357 Gasket â€“ Large exhaust blower body
250-00358 Gasket â€“ Small exhaust blower body
99900431 Gasket â€“ door (7/8 X 85â€)
99900398 Gasket â€“ glass (5/8 X 137â€)
250-00313 Snap disk â€“ ceramic, NO, 2-prong, 120Â°
250-00314 Snap disk â€“ NC, 2-prong, 200Â°


----------



## Jafo (Oct 17, 2011)

pyro68 said:
			
		

> if all you're looking for is gaskets, most auto parts stores sell the material in sheets, can get a sheet and cut out what you need.



This is what my dealer told me too.  He said he was more than happy to sell me a $40 gasket, but said you can get the same thing from a $10 gasket kit at NAPA.. 

Funny, my Avalon Astoria Bay convection blower never had any such square gasket that the pic above shows.  It just had rubber-like mounts on all four corners and just rested against the opening in the stove.  I never liked that because sometimes it created a vibration noise..  When they replaced the fan (thinking it was overheating, which it wasn't), I put a machine screw through it and attached it tighter. The hole was already there on the fan, and the self tapping screw did the rest.  The air flow was (non-scientifically) about 25% stronger afterwards..


----------

